# January winner!



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winner for January D4nzo won the contest this month and gets to pick the topic for next month. Congratulations!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well deserved! That is one very sweet picture.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations, that picture just tugged at my heart, so adorable!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations! It really is a great picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONNS!!!! Too cute- so well deserved!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Well deserved! Such a cutie pie.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congtratulations!!!! Soooo cute!!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

OH SO CUTE!! Congratulations on the win, so well deserved! :smooch:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this is sooo cute.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute picture...glad you won!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a great picture and such a sweet face. Congratulations!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, very cute! Congrats.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Congratulations! What a cute picture and very well deserved!


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

such a cutie and such a great picture congrats...


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats!! Toooooo cute indeed!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

super cute picture. congrats to you both


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats!! I just had to share a very similar picture (but mine was from being in the rain and not getting a bath...gotta love Seattle!).


----------



## golden dexter (Oct 14, 2009)

Congratulations D4nzo. Great pic. I am fairly new to the forum. Does anyone know how many posts I need to be able to participate in the monthly photo contest? My post from last month was not eligible, and I don't know why. Thank you.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

golden dexter said:


> Congratulations D4nzo. Great pic. I am fairly new to the forum. Does anyone know how many posts I need to be able to participate in the monthly photo contest? My post from last month was not eligible, and I don't know why. Thank you.


I think that the minimum is 25 posts to be eligible. Here is the link to the rules: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=48874 

Looks like you've past that now so I look forward to seeing what you will share with us next month 


P.S. Congrats to d4nzo!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone PMd D4nzo? I haven't seen her on here for awhile...wonder if she knows she won and has to pick the topic for February.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I sent a PM and have not received a response. So I guess I will pick a topic. Look for the new thread...


----------

